# For all you sore legged folks....



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

complaining after this week's outing
check here Meanwhile...us younger 51 year olds will continue to walk.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh Geez, why did you have to post that with all of the tackle tarts we have in our group.

I wonder if they sell a truck hitch for it or do you have to supply a trailor?

Can you add a burner to it so you can boil your particles while you are putting out to your fishing spot? 

Is there a place to mount banksticks so you can use it as a pod?

What about a fold down baiting table?

Can it tie hair rigs for me?


----------



## Carpless (Apr 12, 2004)

That's nothing Bob. I've got it figured out how you could take a surplus electric wheel chair battery and motor to power your cart AND it could grind mielie bom at a touch of a button.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Miso..yes to all the above....modifications only limited to the owners imagination   

Hey Carpless...........I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on this...maybe down at CFD someday soon. Would be a GREAT conversation starter.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike....

Let me konw an approx price cost. I"m in


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

> Let me konw an approx price cost. I"m in


Um... no you're not, HUN!   That's what you have that ugly moonbuggy cart for.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's the battery is for HUN  My cart


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH....HEHEHEHEHEHEHE..ah "married" life..what a joy!!!!

Chick, moonbuggy cart..? geez thats a must have, high tech.,multi use, go anywhere, take anything carpers cart..lol...i should know ive got the larger model than Shawn's.

Scott

PS im in the middle of gathering my parts to upgrade my cart already.after im done i'll have to meet up with ya Mike at CFD to get some tips from ya on turning them into elect. carts. Thank God ive got a great buddy at work that can weld alum. like a pro..or id be out of luck with my upgrade.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Ugly Moonbuggy cart   Hope my cart didn't hear that  She can get tempermental


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

So can mine! Something about taking it out and pulling it through grass with only 5lbs of air per tire


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

My apologies. But it does look pretty ugly on the back of a truck.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I can see Tpets free dealing days and buying sprees are numbered.....HUN !!!  Was that not sassy or not.......HUN  DA KING !!!


----------

